# Destin pass



## auburn_1984 (Jul 22, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone has fished the destin pass lately. I was thinking about driving down Saturday night to fish it if the tides are right. To be more specific was going to fish between crab island and the destin bridge with live bait.


----------



## gatorrodshop (May 14, 2014)

Haven't had much luck that way lately. Last time I was there about a week and a half, the seaweed was too much to handle. Moved to the south side of the bridge and nothin but cats and tourist trash left behind.


----------



## auburn_1984 (Jul 22, 2014)

Do you know of anywhere else to go as far as bank fishing for reds or specks.


----------



## auburn_1984 (Jul 22, 2014)

Well after looking on google earth I think I will wade fish the flats on either the north side of the bay right off eglin afb or south side of the bay near the midbay bridge. I saw some areas that looked better on the west side of the bridge numerous docks and a large point right by the bridge. Only problem is I'm not sure how deep it is there. I will probably walk it throwing artificials like doa shrimp or some curly tail grubs.


----------



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

fished a couple weeks ago, no luck at all. June grass was super thick on the bottom and every where you went the tourists and PWC's were all over you. Until school starts back up and clears out some of the crowds its just a crazy mess anywhere out that way. bait fish are back in the bayous, and trout, reds, some big hardtails are tearing them up. Just have to get to them, but lots of places away from the pass to fish in quiet areas


----------



## auburn_1984 (Jul 22, 2014)

Yea I wish I knew where some of those areas are that you are talking about. I guess I will have to keep looking and decide what looks good with easy access and hope for the best.


----------

